

Cal Berkeley Takes on The World - chrs_ericson
http://www.gototheboard.com/articles/Cal_Berkeley_Takes_On_The_World
Or at least a few of the World's problems.  Funding for a number of ideas to help solve world issues.
======
jcarlson23
More schools ought to do this. It promotes students getting involved,
innovation, and introduces both investors and students to each other.

